# White stuff in my yard



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

over 6 " of sn*w (grandmaw won't let me use nasty 4 letter words) in my yard and pastures. This ain't right more snow in North Carolina than in Yankeeland


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> over 6 " of sn*w (grandmaw won't let me use nasty 4 letter words) in my yard and pastures. This ain't right more snow in North Carolina than in Yankeeland


I thought that maybe a drug plane had flown overhead and dumped a bale of coke.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

if thet dropped that much every one in a 150 mile radius would be high as a kite


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

No snow YET in my part of yankeeland. If this is how global warming works I'm for it.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> if thet dropped that much every one in a 150 mile radius would be high as a kite


Yeah.....I'd be thinking some serious overdoses. :watching:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> over 6 " of sn*w (grandmaw won't let me use nasty 4 letter words) in my yard and pastures. This ain't right more snow in North Carolina than in Yankeeland


Well, of course you've got snow...
After all, you're in NORTH Carolina.
That puts you pretty close to Vermont!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Well, of course you've got snow...
> After all, you're in NORTH Carolina.
> That puts you pretty close to Vermont!


My passport ain't any good above the Mason Dixon Line. Rusty I will gladly send it all to you


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Don't worry Tony, Steve is just rusting with all the rain up on the islands.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> over 6 " of sn*w (grandmaw won't let me use nasty 4 letter words) in my yard and pastures. This ain't right more snow in North Carolina than in Yankeeland


We all jest wanted yah ta know what yuz been missin all these yars.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

jtguns said:


> Don't worry Tony, Steve is just rusting with all the rain up on the islands.


...But it isn't raining!
And the forecast is for cold, sunny days for more than a week!

Tony, please send us some snow!


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Live nationwide Doppler radar.....
https://www.accuweather.com/en/us/national/weather-radar?play=1


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

We got that much on Monday but ours isn't going to melt till March.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...But it isn't raining!
> And the forecast is for cold, sunny days for more than a week!
> 
> Tony, please send us some snow!


I would send you all of it if I could


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

BackyardCowboy said:


> We all jest wanted yah ta know what yuz been missin all these yars.


I learned what I was missing a long time ago and tried to get away from it


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

We only have about an inch of snow in Fargo, and if the forecast is accurate, it'll probably all be gone by Thursday.

I'm thinking it's gonna be a "green Christmas" this year...which is definitely NOT normal in North Dakota.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

DJ Niner said:


> We only have about an inch of snow in Fargo, and if the forecast is accurate, it'll probably all be gone by Thursday.
> 
> I'm thinking it's gonna be a "green Christmas" this year...which is definitely NOT normal in North Dakota.


It'd be much more understandable, if you were in SOUTH Dakota.
You know: Where the bananas grow.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

jtguns said:


> Don't worry Tony, Steve is just rusting with all the rain up on the islands.


I thought that coke was good for removing rust.

Oh wait, that's the other Coke.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

No snow in Northern Illinois "yet".
If this is global warming, I gladly take the warmer days and come visit the south when you get that four letter word...


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

It Sat. morning and still sn*wing 10 on the ground this is crazy


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

We were lucky here in WKY! This mess missed us, and I'm fine with that.
We're actually heading to the "snowbelt" of Western NY late this week for the Christmas Holiday. That lake effect crap can get a bit hairy. Our trip will be taking us right along the lake (I-90), could get interesting from about Cleve-LAND, to Buffalo! Keeping my fingers crossed that the lake effect machine shuts down.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

MoMan said:


> We were lucky here in WKY! This mess missed us, and I'm fine with that.
> We're actually heading to the "snowbelt" of Western NY late this week for the Christmas Holiday. That lake effect crap can get a bit hairy. Our trip will be taking us right along the lake (I-90), could get interesting from about Cleve-LAND, to Buffalo! Keeping my fingers crossed that the lake effect machine shuts down.


regretfully, just make sure there are no weapons or ammo in the vehicle you're taking.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

BackyardCowboy said:


> regretfully, just make sure there are no weapons or ammo in the vehicle you're taking.


And your passport is current and you have all your preventive shots.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

MoMan said:


> We were lucky here in WKY! This mess missed us, and I'm fine with that.
> We're actually heading to the "snowbelt" of Western NY late this week for the Christmas Holiday. That lake effect crap can get a bit hairy. Our trip will be taking us right along the lake (I-90), could get interesting from about Cleve-LAND, to Buffalo! Keeping my fingers crossed that the lake effect machine shuts down.


Be very careful on that stretch of highway it can be very treacherous if the weather is bad. I have been in more than one white out up there. It can snow so hard and fast plows cant keep up. It easily turns into a parking lot or demolition derby. Other than that have a nice trip.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

We had 2 or 3 inches here in Mobile.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It's still sunny and clear (but cold), up here where it's supposed to be wet.

We could use some snow!


----------

